
Roland MT90S - MrJagil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7t8gfBTPU0
======
djsumdog
That's a pretty awesome piece of old tech. Man that brings back memories.

I wonder what happens if you have like 20 midi tracks. Do the buttons only
control the first several tracks or does it group them?

I don't have any of my old MIDI files, but I do have my entire collection of
mod/s3m/other various tracker files .. many of them original works that
probably aren't available anywhere. This makes me think I should really post
them up at some point.

